# ML fly fishing



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Went fishing with my buddies Eddie and Wille Le from Native Fly Fishing.
Found the big reds but no takers this time. We then fished a flat with nothing but sandy bottom and found some smaller fish. Got two to eat. It felt like we were in the Bahamas fishing for bone fish! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## baypat220 (Jul 5, 2010)

Killer pictures!!!! your right looks like a little Pirates of the flats. where were you guys fishing? great job!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> where were you guys fishing?


You posted a question that is typically not asked, it's not rude, to ask but most people won't give up specifics on a public message board. The title of the thread has the key letters "ML" - that means Mosquito Lagoon. If I were you I wouldn't expect an answer to the question to be more specific than that. Also, welcome to the forum.  This bunch is the best I've found to keep life from driving me nuts when I can't fish or work on a skiff.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Mosquito Lagoon. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Given that ML is nearly 90 square miles, and the original poster had already given up that info, I had no problem clarifying.. 

Nice Shots pitpok. That's a nice lookin' HPX you guys were pushing around out there. Sorry for the derail of my previous comment, but it was baypat's second post.


----------



## baypat220 (Jul 5, 2010)

your very right, i really just wanted a general area like maybe north fla, panhandle, lower georgia coastal. i know what your saying about this sight. I found it and now I'm hooked. I fish a 220 bay and kayak and now want something inbetween, I really want one to redo myself so i'm looking. found an old mitchell at pawn shop just not sure.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Once again, your pics are so good I can smell the marsh. They were tailing like that and weren't taking anything? I don't think I could have taken it. I might have had to switch to live bait! You are obviously a better man than me.

Nate


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah...They were not really "tailing" but actually fining. I am so hooked on fly fishing that I wont bother with anything else. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, looks like you were in the fish for sure. That first shot it looks like they'd pop anything that hit the water. So I'm surprised to hear they were that finicky, but then again that's goon reds too. Glad your guys got a couple to the boat.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW ncie pics!! those reds are still in that spot??  I thought for sure they would be gone by now!!  I've tried getting them on fly but usually give up after about an hour with no luck! .. It doesn't help when your by yourself either!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some amazing photos!  Sorry they didn't cooperate, but sometimes just watching them up close is enough...almost.


----------



## kentvanhook (Jul 23, 2010)

great pics pitpok. thinking about goin to the goon next week sometime and get back there with some of those tails!


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with these fish...They are "nearly" impossible to catch. If I was going to fish the lagoon I would fish for the "smaller" fish as they are more likely to eat. Hint:"The fish are in really really skinny water. If the thick grass is floating on top of the water then the reds are normally there."


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah that school has been fished very hard lately!! I did manage to get a few out of the school each time i fished them but always left em after catching a few due to the 8 other boats chasing em around !! Oh and once again sweet photos man!!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that school has been fished very hard for months.*


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Wow. Those are educated fish. That explains a lot. Whenever I see reds working like that, I know they are eating something aggressively. I just have to kinda match what it is, which isn't too hard. Mostly they'll take whatever you put in front of them without hitting them on the head. They make so much racket on their own that they aren't even spooky. However, 3-4 other guys on the forum would never say "oh, that school" either. You all know them by name.
;D
Nate


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey man. Nice work. Just out of curiosity, who did the photoshop work?


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

I did the editing with PS elements 8.0.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Good work and great pics, sometimes it is better just to see them in numbers like that.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics man. Good job.


----------

